# mandatory post-retirement benefit



## jgueld (Jan 28, 2011)

So I'm 65 (no shouting please) and I'm still working (applause now) and I do not receive CPP (don't want to), but I want to stop paying into the PRB (gonna get clawed back anyway) but the appropriate form (CPT30) states that I cannot elect to stop payment to PRB if I do not receive CPP (No to "Are you currently receiving CPP or a QPP retirement pension.") 
Does anyone else see this as a problem? Is this a backhanded way of forcing us to continue to contribute to the feds? Or is it just me?


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

From what I can see is that you must continue to contribute as long as you are working and are not in receipt of CPP. See...

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/cpp-rpc/cpp-menu-eng.html

If you are still working and have started to receive your CPP, then you can opt out of contributions.

CPP will not be clawed back; it is not dependent on your other income. It gets reduced by a % for the years you are under 65 when you start receiving it; it gets increased by a % for the years you are over 65 when you start receiving it. As you are still working and not in receipt, the current contributions will increase your maximum pension.


----------

